# Sole trader in Cyprus



## Rico16 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello Expat Forum readers!

I am an Italian citizen who would like to move and relocate to Cyprus to establish my online translation business as I am already a freelance translator since a couple of years. 

Would you be so kind to let me know if some of them went through the registration process, fees to be paid & any good and helpful suggestions?

I am trying to send emails to the Companies Registration Dpt but no reply & if you know some good lawyer there, feel free to share.

Thank you very much for your help and time.
All the best

Rico


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2013)

Rico16 said:


> Hello Expat Forum readers!
> 
> I am an Italian citizen who would like to move and relocate to Cyprus to establish my online translation business as I am already a freelance translator since a couple of years.
> 
> ...


The process of register as self employed is very simple. 

You can read more here. Its mostly to register for a social security number. Ofc you need to have an accountant that can help you.

You can even register online now

Read more here

POINT OF SINGLE CONTACT | Setting Up a Business


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

With all due respect, if you want to be a translator you will have to improve your English if your first post is anything to go by.

Have you done any research to see if such a business is viable here? 

Pete


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> With all due respect, if you want to be a translator you will have to improve your English if your first post is anything to go by.
> 
> Have you done any research to see if such a business is viable here?
> 
> Pete


Hi Pete!

He don't have to be a translator from or to English.

And translating has nothing to do with where you live. My wife translates from English to Russian but works for agencies in Russia, Japan, Czech Republic and Belgium. All communication is done over internet so you can live wherever there is a Internet connection. For us that place is Cyprus

Anders


----------



## Rico16 (Feb 4, 2013)

Well Pete, thanks for your compliments & suggestion. I am Italian so my English may not be so special as the one they speak in Oxford but in Englad they always know more than the others (that is why I left the country). 
My business is entirely online and I am the coordinator of the translation agency so my task is to hire and pay my team without speaking or writing English as the Royal Family does. 

Take care!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2013)

Rico, if your agency need more translators, send me an email. anders_at_nextstopcyprus.com


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank you both for clarifying my misunderstanding of your business.

All the best to you.

Pete


----------

